
EightBit.me for Happy Users in Their 30's - harscoat
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/eightbitme_is_going_to_see_a_flood_of_happy_users.php
======
ryanpetrich
Playing audio at full volume for every user that hits your site is a bad idea.

------
thesethings
Sidebar: I love the way they did the screencast. Smart and it made me laugh a
bit. But mostly I'm a sucker for "weirdness" in any medium. (This is why i
like the yayquery podcast, too.)

------
pacomerh
Nice, I like how the characters bounce a bit. Gave me an idea for a game.

------
absconditus
I do not get it.

